# Celebrity Big Brother



## RaverDrew (Jan 6, 2005)

Is about to start   

And rumour has it that David Icke is to be one of the contestants


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Is about to start
> 
> And rumour has it that David Icke is to be one of the contestants



I read that they decided against him in the end, because they thought he was too weird.

Shame, cos i was looking forward to his long chats about lizards


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 6, 2005)

Can I be the first grumpy bastard to say

*who gives a fuck*


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 6, 2005)

according to pip botch its gonna be Bez, Bridget Nielson, Caprice (36), Germaine Greer, Jeremy Edwards, John McCririck, Lisa I'anson, Kenzie from Blazing Crew.

Bez should be fun.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 6, 2005)

Fucking hell - is John McCririck going for the fastest career suicide in history?

"I like big breasts!"


----------



## Loki (Jan 6, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Can I be the first grumpy bastard to say
> 
> *who gives a fuck*



Thanks for saying it for me


----------



## moomoo (Jan 6, 2005)

Who is Bez?


----------



## vibes (Jan 6, 2005)

Have the contestants been a closely guarded secret then


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 6, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> according to pip botch its gonna be Bez, Bridget Nielson, Caprice (36), Germaine Greer, Jeremy Edwards, John McCririck, Lisa I'anson, Kenzie from Blazing Crew.
> 
> Bez should be fun.



Damn you


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 6, 2005)

"Bez... is like a Tigger."


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 6, 2005)

"I've got me St Johns wort maan!!!"


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 6, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I read that they decided against him in the end, because they thought he was too weird.
> 
> Shame, cos i was looking forward to his long chats about lizards


No apparently he turned it down a while back, the grumpy old guru - something I find quite easy to believe

http://www.davidicke.com/icke/headlines.shtml




> DAVID ICKE AND 'BIG BROTHER'
> It has appeared in some British newspapers over the last few weeks that I am going to be appearing on 'Celebrity' Big Brother. For readers outside the UK, this is a television programme in which people live together in a 'house' while being filmed 24 hours a day and the public vote for who they consider to be the 'winner'.
> 
> They are airing a 'celebrity' version of this over two weeks in January on the UK's Channel 4 and people have been asking me wherever I go if it is true that I am going to be on this show. The answer is NO. I am not going to appear on the programme and never was.
> ...


----------



## 80sHair Revival (Jan 6, 2005)

Go Bez!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 6, 2005)

Brigitte Nielson is fooking mental   

Go Bez!!  

Poor Germaine, why the fook is she in there


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> according to pip botch its gonna be Caprice (36), Jeremy Edwards, John McCririck, Lisa I'anson, Kenzie from Blazing Crew.


Who? Who? Who? Who and who?


----------



## han (Jan 6, 2005)

It's quite a hilarious selection of people...but they really are scraping the barrel this time....could be a larf though...


----------



## Epico (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, it should be interesting. My very (early) bet is on Jeremy Edwards to win.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a bad line up I reckon; Bez, Brigitte, John and Germaine could all be very entertaining.

Lisa I'Anson is a twat though and Kenzie's Mum and Dad really should'nt have let the little fella go on.

Who believes that St Johns Wort is all that Bez has on him?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 6, 2005)

can you confirm:

(a) Germaine Greer told Caprice "we didn't think you'd make it" thus blowing the "they don't know who'll be going in beforehand" malarkey out of the water, and

(b) when they were frisking Jeremy Edwards, I'm sure I heard the security guard say to him "don't worry it's only for the cameras"

Bez will be the dark horse I think, bless him. As for the poor child from the boy band from the hood, he just looked scared


----------



## flimsier (Jan 6, 2005)

Kenzie is out of his depth. We joke when we play one of the teams in our league that we are playing 'Blazing Squad' because they are white kids desperate to be black, street, and hip - and speak and talk (and have stupid scraps like that). I didn't actually know Blazing Squad members were _exactly_ like that.

I hate John and Brigitte already. I quite like Lisa I'Anson, and want Germaine Greer to win.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2005)

not that i'll waste much time watching it...but go bez!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2005)

I reckons this Big Brother will be a laugh  , hope Bez wins!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2005)

alice band said:
			
		

> can you confirm:
> 
> (a) Germaine Greer told Caprice "we didn't think you'd make it" thus blowing the "they don't know who'll be going in beforehand" malarkey out of the water, and
> 
> ...


 Yes you did hear correctly for the first one, but the gaurd was explaining to Jeremy he had to frisked again in front of the cameras so the public could see there was no smuggling going on.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Fucking hell - is John McCririck going for the fastest career suicide in history?
> 
> "I like big breasts!"



More pearls of wisdom from him ...

"when is africa going to stop looking to the west to solve all their problems for them, and start taking responsibility for themselves.  They keep living in the past"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2005)

shortly followed by...

"everytime you fart you add 10mins onto your life. it gets rid of all the poisons"


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2005)

'Women like you have had it easy all their life'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2005)

Heh. Greer's just kicked off a good row about the tsunami and Diego Garcia. Fair play to her and I'anson.

Goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway - McCririck is a twat: "When will Africa help itself?" ffs.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2005)

Kenzie seems like a nice lad, feel a bit sorry for him as he's been getting interrogated by a cigar smoking Germaine Greere.


----------



## holteman (Jan 7, 2005)

i read in the paper that 4 more "celebs" will be added at various points....any idea who these will be?

i wasnt gonna watch it till i heard bez was in it......now how long do ya reckon before he twats that brat from blazin squad?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2005)

Its becoming quite surreal, they've now been joined by Bez and Greer is telling them about the MC5


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> i read in the paper that 4 more "celebs" will be added at various points....any idea who these will be?
> 
> i wasnt gonna watch it till i heard bez was in it......now how long do ya reckon before he twats that brat from blazin squad?



Quite a while, they seem like the're getting on well at the moment.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Kenzie is okay.


----------



## holteman (Jan 7, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Quite a while, they seem like the're getting on well at the moment.



see thats what drugs does to ya kids


----------



## Balbi (Jan 7, 2005)

I lack a telly  keep us updated you lot


----------



## subversplat (Jan 7, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> i wasnt gonna watch it till i heard bez was in it......now how long do ya reckon before he twats that brat from blazin squad?


I don't think he will. He'll just hang around and _look_ a twat while everybody else fights.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2005)

Bez lookin for beer is hilarious


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 7, 2005)

Most of those 'celebs' are quite annoying - two of them, that Jeremy bloke and that Kenzie, I have never even heard of, so to call them celebs is scraping the barrel a bit.

As for Lisa I'Anson - my god, could anyone be more bigheaded? 'Sexual power over men' FFS!   

The only ones I like are Germaine Greer and Bez. Maybe my opinions will change if I keep watching, they normally do!


----------



## oddworld (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeremy was in Hollyoaks for a quite a while and then had a fairly big part in Holby City , the hospital drama on BBC 1

o at my tv knowledge)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway - McCririck is a twat: "When will Africa help itself?" ffs.



Did you hear him trying to explain why he calls his wife 'The Booby'?

Something along the lines of 'called after the booby bird because they are slow and stupid'

He really is a Twat. Greer and Caprice looked shocked.


----------



## kea (Jan 7, 2005)

who IS john mcririck?!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> who IS john mcririck?!



He's the bloke who waves his hands about on TV horse racing


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> who IS john mcririck?!









the bloke that does the racing on channel4

this sounds pretty funny, bizarre mix of people they've got on it.....  

*wish Icke had signed up, now THAT would have been worth watching!!*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> who IS john mcririck?!



A cross between Great Uncle Bulgaria and an elephant seal.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 7, 2005)

I think BB has scored a pearler with this lot.

I pooh poohed the idea of BB then the Mrs put it on and I saw Bez and rejoiced


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

Right, now I know Lisa I'Anson is on it I'll be tuning in.

Was in Beefa the year she 'dissappeared' with Greg Beer and missed her R1 show cos she was talking to plants and she's a fucking top lass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2005)

My boss saw her licking tent poles and flashing her knickers in the VIP marquee at Creamfields a few years ago.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> My boss saw her licking tent poles and flashing her knickers in the VIP marquee at Creamfields a few years ago.



See? Top lass.

Fit too.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 7, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Jeremy was in Hollyoaks for a quite a while and then had a fairly big part in Holby City , the hospital drama on BBC 1
> 
> o at my tv knowledge)


He was also engaged to popstrel Rachel Stevens, formerly of S Club 7 now a major international recording star in her own right

note to self: must cancel my subscription to heat and get a life


----------



## brasicritique (Jan 7, 2005)

More like Fat moo! freaky egg dancer 1 germaine grouch 0


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

So hang on, why is this Jeremy chap in it? has he been named and shamed?

He's quite pretty IIRC and wasn't a *bad* actor...

Maybe he's fallen apart since he split with Rachel Stevens...I know I'd be depressed loosing totty like that...


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

according to holy moly (http://www.holymoly.co.uk/) one of the contestants has got a bag of nose-up on them, they took it in shoved up their arse.....

caprice? I Anson? boy band blokie? GG?


----------



## oddworld (Jan 7, 2005)

TOTTY , shut up


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> according to holy moly (http://www.holymoly.co.uk/) one of the contestants has got a bag of nose-up on them, they took it in shoved up their arse.....
> 
> caprice? I Anson? boy band blokie? GG?



He he...good site. Reminds me of Spleen!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> He he...good site. Reminds me of Spleen!



sign up for the gossipy weekly emails...well funny.....

apparently Matthew Kelly loves getting off his barnet on acid....


----------



## aurora green (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so going to end up bloody watching this, so I might as well join the thread.
These celebrity things, they always seem to include one or two people that kind of appeal to me, John Lydon, Janet Street Porter in the past and this time Bez, and of course, Germaine, who I am always interested in listening to, so theres no point me pretending Im going to give this one a miss. 
One day I'll throw out the telly, honest.


----------



## J77 (Jan 7, 2005)

Greer said something about not liking anal in her pre-house interview type spot 

Which, I would imagine, is understandable  but a weird thing to come out with even before entering the house.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Greer said something about not liking anal in her pre-house interview type spot
> 
> Which, I would imagine, is understandable  but a weird thing to come out with even before entering the house.



I reckon shes a right goeer


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

I remember an interview with Greet when she was recounting a meeting with another feminist in the 70s and they were talking about sex, and Greer said she 'recoiled in horror as the conversation led onto licking menstrual blood off your lovers penis'...wish I could remember the other woman's name - she was really famous in the 70s...might have been Sontag or someone like that...arse...


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2005)

Just watching the catch up on E4.
Who the fuck does Lisa I'anson think she is??!
'Oh I'm quite worried about being the clever one in the house - some things I say may go right over their heads'

WTF!   

I hope Germaine Greer chews her up and spits her out for breakfast.


----------



## oddworld (Jan 7, 2005)

I just had to ask cause I didnt know who Germaine Greer was


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Just watching the catch up on E4.
> Who the fuck does Lisa I'anson think she is??!
> 'Oh I'm quite worried about being the clever one in the house - some things I say may go right over their heads'
> 
> ...



Hmm, lets have a look at the genii she's sharing with:

Caprice, Jeremy, Bex, Brigiite Neilson, John Mcrcicick, Kenzie...not exactly a line up Mensa are going to be leaping on in the near future is it?


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Hmm, lets have a look at the genii she's sharing with:
> 
> Caprice, Jeremy, Bex, Brigiite Neilson, John Mcrcicick, Kenzie...not exactly a line up Mensa are going to be leaping on in the near future is it?



Bez not Bex


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry for the sloppy typing


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sorry for the sloppy typing


Good - don't do it again 

Fair do's there may be peeps in there who wouldn't make Mensa but FFS what an arrogant thing to say. That, along with her claims that she has a sexual hold over men makes me think that it's just as well David Icke isn't there - 2 delusional people may make for uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

I dunno...quite fancy the idea of Lisa I'Anson having a sexual hold over me...

You feeling better?


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I dunno...quite fancy the idea of Lisa I'Anson having a sexual hold over me...
> 
> You feeling better?



lol 

No - not really feeling much better. Thanks for asking though


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Bez could possibly be the best contestant ever - he gets my vote!!!

Whats a dude.

I hope shaun ryder is one of the late arrivals though


----------



## oddworld (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you see the state of Shaun Ryder on yesterdays Big Brother , oh my god - he looked really rough , his face was so bloated


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Did you see the state of Shaun Ryder on yesterdays Big Brother , oh my god - he looked really rough , his face was so bloated


He's looked like that for a while now. I think his liver must be fucked


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 7, 2005)

For a moment i thought it was a scarecrow with a giant bowling ball for for a head then i realised it was Shaun!


----------



## oddworld (Jan 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I dunno...quite fancy the idea of Lisa I'Anson having a sexual hold over me...



She'd eat you alive


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> She'd eat you alive



I reckon she would. I used to enjoy her London Live show and I've got a lot of time for her.
One afternoon she had to interview the producer of the film "Christie Malry's Own Double-entry" (a film based around an accountancy, hence the "double-entry" reference).
Every time, and I mean _every_ time the poor man mentioned the word "double-entry" I'anson corpsed utterly - you could hear her dissolving into hysterics in the background as he ploughed on gamely. To be fair it was his own fault - asking Lisa I'anson if she was "familiar with double-entry" was probably not a sensible  opening gambit.

The interview lasted for five excruciating minutes, and was a joy from start to finish.

I like her, the dirty girl.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 8, 2005)

Re: Brigette Nielsen
Is Brigette Nielsen making a living "appearing" in Reality T.V shows...?
(VH1 are showing a "reality T.V" show at present, called "The Surreal Life" & guess who's appearing in it....?).
Yours,Grimley


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 8, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Re: Brigette Nielsen
> Is Brigette Nielsen making a living "appearing" in Reality T.V shows...?
> (VH1 are showing a "reality T.V" show at present, called "The Surreal Life" & guess who's appearing in it....?).
> Yours,Grimley



Isn't Flavor Flav from Public Enemy in that aswell. Now theres a guest I'd like to see on UK Celeb Big Brother but only on the condition he still wears his trademark giant clock round neck type thing.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Isn't Flavor Flav from Public Enemy in that aswell. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeh, he is. I caught this show the other night. Brigitte's acting nothing like she is in BB. She was fawning all over flav, acting like a simpleton - or a feeble 'feminine' idiot. She kept prostrating herself infront of him, begging him to tell her how wonderful she is and talked in a baby lisping voice.    She then started talking all gangsta to impress him....cringeworthy viewing...seriously!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 8, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> according to holy moly (http://www.holymoly.co.uk/)



Cunts corner's quite funny


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think his [Ryder] liver must be fucked



I think the whole of him's fucked. Period.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone else find Caprice and her remarks about 'flatulating' really annoying?

I didn't know what she was talking about to begin with. When she said "Do you flatulate, John?" I thought she said "Do you_ flagellate_, John?"

I was thinking, that's a bit of a personal thing to ask someone you've only just met!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 8, 2005)

Caprice appears to have had so much plastic surgery that her face is unable to convey any expression. She looks like she was really pretty once before she was tyrned into a Barbie Doll.

John McKirric (sp?) is a twat of the first order,  the ladies are going to lynch him if he keeps on the way he has.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 8, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Caprice appears to have had so much plastic surgery that her face is unable to convey any expression. She looks like she was really pretty once before she was tyrned into a Barbie Doll.



Oh, I'm not the only one who thinks that then. She looks _bizarre_. How anyone could fancy her now is beyond me.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I think the whole of him's fucked. Period.


If he's getting periods then he is *absolutely* fucked


----------



## jasoon (Jan 8, 2005)

People are ACTUALLY watching this


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> People are ACTUALLY watching this


No. I'm having all the images psychically transported into my head by radioactive nuhrdweevils


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 8, 2005)

john mcirick is mad a mad old rambling buffoon....

yes yes booby loves me the booby, yes the booby isn't very intelligent at all, ah the booby...no the booby is good shes not above her station, ah booby....

lucky old booby eh!!!!! living with that sorry cunt!!

kid from blazing squad seems alright,


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2005)

I reckon he's putting all that crap on for the show/attention etc....at home he probably follows her around dribbling like a revolting slavish adoring puppy. 

He is truly revolting and no doubt holds most of the views he's been spouting about -  but I think it's his game plan thingy. He's doing some sort of BB troll just so people talk about him and keep him in for entertainment value.


----------



## Epico (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm liking it so far. I've always know John McCrickeck was a tosser, so his behaviour doesn't come as a surprise to me. It makes it interesting, but he'll be the first out. Yawn.
Kenzo is surprising me by appearing as relatively normal lad, I was expecting to be over-cringingly ghetto bwoy. I guess thats because his mates aren't with him. Innit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Kenzo is surprising me by appearing as relatively normal lad








Yeah he looks normal to me.......


----------



## jasoon (Jan 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> No. I'm having all the images psychically transported into my head by radioactive nuhrdweevils



Nice.  You must have a fun-filled , exciting life, to find time to sit infront of the tv and class it as 'entertainment'. LOL


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> Nice.  You must have a fun-filled , exciting life, to find time to sit infront of the tv and class it as 'entertainment'. LOL


Oooh you're so sharp jasooon - mind you don't go cutting your little self on that sharp tongue now
Everyone's a critic


----------



## exosculate (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are the votes of the exosculate jury.

The tictac man is a fucking arse.

Caprice is a bimbo

Kenzie - Young but I dont mind him too much

Greer - Love her want her to win

I'Anson - Cant stand her on any level - represents all that was and still is bad about radio 1

Jeremy - Who?????

Bez - Like him to an extent and i know he's not thick - but damn does he have communication issues

Rambos ex - Opportunist buffoon - yuk.


Great telly though.


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Jan 9, 2005)

I never thought id say this but john mcririck almost makes jim davidson seem acceptable


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Here are the votes of the exosculate jury.
> 
> The tictac man is a fucking arse.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 9, 2005)

Just started watching. Can someone tell me why McCririck is acting like someones thrown his rattle out of his pram?
I'm anti-violence but I could knock that twat out without thinking about it!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Just started watching. Can someone tell me why McCririck is acting like someones thrown his rattle out of his pram?
> I'm anti-violence but I could knock that twat out without thinking about it!


 He is trying to get himself evicted first so he can go back to the horses ASAP.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone notice how Kenzie and Bez get on really well? You can see the little feller looking at Jeremy and going 'I could be like that when I grow up' and then looking at Bez and going 'fuck yeah!'


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

How old is Bez? He looks about 50!!


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> How old is Bez? He looks about 50!!


40


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> 40


 He looks a lot older to me.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad Pitt - Aged 40







Bez - Ditto


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt - Aged 40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm strangely enough though I'd rather shag Bez


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He looks a lot older to me.


http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/e...9_why_bez_will_be_the_perfect_ingredient.html


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt - Aged 40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And thats a good picture of Bez without all his wrinkles and grey hair showing.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> And thats a good picture of Bez without all his wrinkles and grey hair showing.


Yep - but I've never been keen on pretty boys

*edit to add - actually that's complete bollox. The majority of my partners were pretty boys until I got married


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> hmmmm strangely enough though I'd rather shag Bez



These things happen with age


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> hmmmm strangely enough though I'd rather shag Bez




seconded


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> hmmmm strangely enough though I'd rather shag Bez




I can let you know where he drinks if you like, I'm sure he'd be up for it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/e...9_why_bez_will_be_the_perfect_ingredient.html


 Thats a good article.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I can let you know where he drinks if you like, I'm sure he'd be up for it.



He's a mate of a mate of mine......i'm sure it's possible


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks at the contestants, flicks thru the Who's Who book, none of them in there so researched

McCririck, Horse man
Lisa D'Ianson - Voice of Virgin Mobile

and erm, that tall lass who was going out with Stallone.

A bunch of nobody's really, usual reality fodder

Channel 4...the Dustbin of culture


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Jan 9, 2005)

they had a bit of a bust up last night around 3am
John was rude to Kenzie. And the alchopops bought out the gangster hardman side of the 19 year old boyband member. Dont know if they will show it on the highlights as it was more of an embarassing lowlight

After Johns public school revelations at least we know why he's a sad odious figure. What Lisa L'Anson's excuse tho?


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Looks at the contestants, flicks thru the Who's Who book, none of them in there so researched
> 
> McCririck, Horse man
> Lisa D'Ianson - Voice of Virgin Mobile
> ...



Is Germaine Greer really not in the Who's who? FFs Jamie Oliver's just gone in.


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is Germaine Greer really not in the Who's who? FFs Jamie Oliver's just gone in.



Do they mention his fat tongue?


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

sir_roughdiamond said:
			
		

> Do they mention his fat tongue?


It's been entered separately


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

roflmao

'I want my diet cokes and my milk'

ooo poor johnny wonny. Isn't it amusing when these people don't get what they want.....   

heaven forbid they faced any REAL hardship....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

"I want my milk and my diet coke, I'm not talking to you, shut up....I want to go home"

OOOhhhh, let's keep John in, It's gonna be a car crash thing 

He may go mad  

Why are they all looking after him?


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

and capreeeece has just said she'd shag him


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

'watch your fucking lip man' to john     

oh jesus this is superb.... 

'going to slap you about man....'

it should not be possible to vote john out...he is easily the best ever contestant....  better than that mad 'anarchist' kitten girl....


----------



## Belushi (Jan 9, 2005)

Go on Kenzie!


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2005)

fucking lisa Ianson holding him back FFS. I can't stand it if someone does that to me - makes me worse

Are they pissed?


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Jan 9, 2005)

dont forget the brackets...
capreeeece (33)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

I had a feeling that the youngster would be the first to want to punch him


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 9, 2005)

is it just me who finds it odd that Germaine Greer, feminist icon, seems to spend most of her time in the kitchen?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 9, 2005)

> is it just me who finds it odd that Germaine Greer, feminist icon, seems to spend most of her time in the kitchen?


 Can you not be a feminist and still enjoy cooking?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> and capreeeece has just said she'd shag him



yep and i think she meant every word, was it blow job sign language she was suggesting afterwards?    i think caprice is my favourite, or totty as i might start calling her now on john's suggestion!


----------



## bertifrew (Jan 9, 2005)

what about that kenzies tantrum? All that was missing was the bottle of buckfast.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 9, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> yep and i think she meant every word, was it blow job sign language she was suggesting afterwards?    i think caprice is my favourite, or totty as i might start calling her now on john's suggestion!


 She's my favorite now as well because if she will shag John McCririck i'm in with at least a  shot.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

This program might just get me through January, sad as it is that I should admit it.

Bez's face after that challenge thing, he looked devastated. And when he said he wanks 3 or 4 times a day, depending on waht time he's in bed until, fucking class. 

I think Caprice would probably shag him given the little shrieks she was making.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2005)

Not seen much but who's that little Kenzie fucker?

"Yeah , you get me, I could freestyle innit, get the ppl to respeck me"

Fuck off you little prick.

With any luck miserable horsefucker McCririck will kill himself in the jacuzzi and take that waste of space twat Lisa I'anson with him.

Apart from that... old "Crystal Maze" nostrils Marc Bosnich was supposed to be in there but he's disappeared, presumed dead, so that no-mark wanker from the epitomy of shitness they call "Hollyoaks" went in instead... fucking hell.

I respect Greer of course, and Caprice (coz I met her a few times and for a Californian she's pretty cool  ) and Bez because he is old skool, and that's about it.

Neilsen is as mad as a rake but I bet she gets violent with McCririck before the 18 days are up.

Who else is there?

I'm missing one I'm sure...


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Cunts corner's quite funny



LOL - Glad to see my old entries are still in there - particularly my Daniella Westbrook diatribe.

Old Skool.


----------



## Lucky JACKSON (Jan 10, 2005)

What about a Celebrity Big Brother Drinking Game - 

MadDog McKenzie finishes a half-articulated sentence with 'd'youknowhwatImean' - Take one drink.

...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> according to holy moly (http://www.holymoly.co.uk/) one of the contestants has got a bag of nose-up on them, they took it in shoved up their arse.....


No-one really believes that - surely? What a ridiculous idea


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Caprice appears to have had so much plastic surgery that her face is unable to convey any expression. She looks like she was really pretty once before she was tyrned into a Barbie Doll.




Too much Botox, would be my guess.  Her face is just frozen -- it's really bizarre.

I'm rooting for Germaine, myself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 10, 2005)

What Germaine did next... (From yesterday's Observer)

"Greer... is soon to present a programme for channel 4 attacking what she sees as the hypocrisy behind the fox-hunting ban. Provisionally entitled _50 Ways to Kill a Fox_, it will see Greer savage those elements of the anti-hunting brigade who bang on about the cruelty of fox-hunting but think nothing of buying a factory-farmed chicken reared in the most desperate of circumstances."

I really hope this happens. Greer to win!


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> I respect Greer of course, and Caprice (coz I met her a few times and for a Californian she's pretty cool  )



whad'ya mean 'for a Californian'? I've never met a Californian that wasn't pretty cool!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

It was embarrassing reading the Guardian's fawning treatment of Greer in various articles on her appearance on BB - they were essentially suggesting that maybe intelligent people will be watching (ie Guardian readers)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2005)

Didn't Germaine write an article a couple of years back really slagging off reality television?

I wonder how much they're paying her to appear on Celebrity BB....?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think they get paid, Ms T


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Didn't Germaine write an article a couple of years back really slagging off reality television?



Yeah - the observer referred to it yesterday. I'll have a look for it


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was embarrassing reading the Guardian's fawning treatment of Greer in various articles on her appearance on BB - they were essentially suggesting that maybe intelligent people will be watching (ie Guardian readers)



Aye, read the articles on Saturday, a load of patronising ill informed crap.

I reckon now that Greer has done CBB theres going to be a flood of intellectuals trying to get on to reality programmes.  Tom Paulin on the next 'I'm a Celeb...' anyone


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2005)

sir_roughdiamond said:
			
		

> they had a bit of a bust up last night around 3am
> John was rude to Kenzie. And the alchopops bought out the gangster hardman side of the 19 year old boyband member. Dont know if they will show it on the highlights as it was more of an embarassing lowlight
> 
> After Johns public school revelations at least we know why he's a sad odious figure. What Lisa L'Anson's excuse tho?


poor little thing being wound up like that, he has to uphold his bad-boy image, don'cha know! John better watch his back or he'll have the entire blazin' squad after him   

really surprised at Lisa I'Anson, she seems to have had a total personality change over the years....I always thought she came across as a really pleasant, chilled out and down-to-earth lady. Apparently in 'real-life' she's not that person at all..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 10, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah - the observer referred to it yesterday. I'll have a look for it



Here y'go (On watching Big Brother):

"About as dignified as looking through the keyhole in your teenage child's bedroom door. To do it occasionally would be shameful; to get hooked on it is downright depraved".


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder who the mystery ex-lover coming in will be.
What do you think about Rachel Stevens?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2005)

can i just say that i adore kenzie and i want to have his babies.  i really do...


----------



## Relahni (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Kenzie is a cunt.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I think Kenzie is a cunt.



but he's so cute!  i love him!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 10, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> can i just say that i adore kenzie and i want to have his babies.  i really do...



Reckon his balls have dropped yet then?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I think Kenzie is a cunt.




Me too.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Jan 10, 2005)

Made me smile when Kenzie cussed John for patronising him then Lisa came in trying to calm him down and called him 'baby boy'! Having just witnessed his temper tantrum she wasn't far wrong


----------



## dozzer (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got a bet on John to win. Think that was a total waste of £5, but I wanted to bet on an outsider!   

Anyway, if he doesn't win I definitely want Germaine to win. She's  .


----------



## marshall (Jan 10, 2005)

How about Tony Adams?

For the mystery ex-lover, that is...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2005)

Who's Tony Adams?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 10, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> can i just say that i adore kenzie and i want to have his babies.  i really do...



lol he had that small bit of tissue on his face yesterday....did the wee bairn cunt himself shaving his bum fluff, oo sorry I mean his big strong manly beard....


----------



## marshall (Jan 10, 2005)

Ex-Arsenal and England, ex-squeeze of Caprice...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I wonder who the mystery ex-lover coming in will be.
> What do you think about Rachel Stevens?


Or Sylvester Stallone?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 10, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Who's Tony Adams?



  

only the greatest centre back ever.....Arsenal living legend Tony Adams







he had a bit of a fling with caprice a while back...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> lol he had that small bit of tissue on his face yesterday....did the wee bairn cunt himself shaving his bum fluff, oo sorry I mean his big strong manly beard....



heh heh, it just makes me love him all the more...  in fact, my penchant for young boys has been noted with uncomfortable distain by colleagues and friends alike.


----------



## meurig (Jan 10, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> heh heh, it just makes me love him all the more...  in fact, my penchant for young boys has been noted with uncomfortable distain by colleagues and friends alike.



You are Germaine Greer, I claim my £5 and wonder how you got internet access from the Big Brother house.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2005)

meurig said:
			
		

> You are Germaine Greer, I claim my £5 and wonder how you got internet access from the Big Brother house.



it's true!!!!!!!!!  *sobs into the soft folds of john mcs belly*


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 10, 2005)

Separated at birth:


----------



## veracity (Jan 10, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> hmmmm strangely enough though I'd rather shag Bez



Thirded - oh the shame - I never used to fancy him but now do - what the fuck does that mean? Mind you, scally Manc lads have always been my cup of tea.......


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> but he's so cute!  i love him!



Cute! He's got a face full of acne. I suppose if you got bored of his scintillating conversation you could always revert to trying to join the dots.

I thought his tantrum was a bit out of order - I know that John started it, and he's an annoying old man, but that's it - he's an old man, and I thought that Kenzie came across as very threatening. I don't really like to see teenagers shouting and being abusive to old folk, even if they are 'celebs' and on the telly.

For similar reasons, I thought the task was a bit harsh on John and Germaine. They are both over 60 and I felt uncomfortable seeing Germaine being pushed on that roundabout when she clearly felt ill. I know they know what they are letting themselves in for when they sign up to the show, but I still felt uncomfortable seeing people of that age being treated like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a bit patronising innit?
Both Greer and McCririck knew what they were letting themselves in for.
John's a big guy and can look after himself, he's hardly a frail old man.
Many people in their sixties would be offended at being called old. My dad's in his 60s but he could still have me - he wouldn't be scared by a weedy fella like that Kenzie.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's a bit patronising innit?
> Both Greer and McCririck knew what they were letting themselves in for.
> John's a big guy and can look after himself, he's hardly a frail old man.
> Many people in their sixties would be offended at being called old. My dad's in his 60s but he could still have me - he wouldn't be scared by a weedy fella like that Kenzie.



Yeah, I realise that - I'm sure they would be the last to complain, but I just can't help feeling uncomfortable with it. I suppose it's because I was brought up to treat older people with respect. Maybe it is a bit of an old fashioned view.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 10, 2005)

Whens the ex-lover coming in?


----------



## john x (Jan 10, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> and Caprice (coz I met her a few times and for a Californian she's pretty cool  ) ...



Why do people who one would not normally give the time of day to, suddenly become OK just because one has met them in real life?

The cult of celebrity seems to be taking over everything!   

john x


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 10, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Reckon his balls have dropped yet then?



Dunno, but I'd be whilling to examine the evidence 

McCririck is like the Duke of Edinburgh on a state visit, but the gimpy public are bound to vote him out, of course, can't have anything remotely interesting happen, can we? Prolly end up with Jeremy bloke from Holby, Caprice and ickle Kenzie, sitting around, talking about the weather


----------



## pdxm (Jan 10, 2005)

John is ACE. A real anarchist telling Big Brother to go f**k himself. All credit to the man! Beats the feeble "yes Big Brother" suck satins cock other so called celebs in there


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2005)

pdxm said:
			
		

> John is ACE. A real anarchist telling Big Brother to go f**k himself. All credit to the man! Beats the feeble "yes Big Brother" suck satins cock other so called celebs in there


An anarchist!? He's just an incredibly rude, social inadequate with an apparent borderline personality disorder. If that makes him an anarchist I'm the fucking pope


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a pretty accurate description of the anarchists I've known, madzone


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's a pretty accurate description of the anarchists I've known, madzone


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 10, 2005)

Jesus John McCririck is making a total cunt out of himself - the great big fucking babby...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> An anarchist!? He's just an incredibly rude, social inadequate with an apparent borderline personality disorder. If that makes him an anarchist I'm the fucking pope



Yes i agree.

Caprice has just said 'he's a grown man'. No he bloody isn't, he's acting like a selfish child.

Bloody good to watch though innit


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2005)

John M is fucking hilarious.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2005)

He's a heart attack waiting to happen.  Imagine if he pegged it on tv.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> He's a heart attack waiting to happen...




my thoughts exactly.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> my thoughts exactly.



That would not be good, me thinks he should leave pronto.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 10, 2005)

heo guessed it'd be Jackie Stallone!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeez - Has Stalones mum had some plastic done, I see a fight coming on.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2005)

OMFG IT IS JACKIE STALLONE!
(Sorry for shouting, I was 'cited!)


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> heo guessed it'd be Jackie Stallone!



Must be a psychic as Stallones mum then.


----------



## john x (Jan 10, 2005)

*Is that ....* 

Sylvester Stallone's ex-wife?

She's not a good advert for plastic surgery!   

john x


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2005)

And she's coming in now!!!!! They are all in a line, though not sure about Evil John...


----------



## Loki (Jan 10, 2005)

Five pages about a totally shit reality TV docco!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2005)

She's arriving in a Limo *Stallone's Mum*


----------



## Loki (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you excited?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2005)

Ooh, very - she has the power to destroy Evil John!!


----------



## john x (Jan 10, 2005)

*If Stallone's ....* 

ex-wife/mum has a genuine degenerative skin disease, then I apologise for the crack about plastic surgery.

john x


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2005)

john x said:
			
		

> *Is that ....*
> 
> Sylvester Stallone's ex-wife?
> 
> ...



Yeah, remind me never to go near the botox.

I think I might have nightmares tonight!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2005)

Ohmygod what's wrong with her face!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Ohmygod what's wrong with her face!



Don't worry. you've got to be rich to achieve that kind of look.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think I might have nightmares tonight!



LOL!    me too though, what a shocking way for a person to look.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> heo guessed it'd be Jackie Stallone!


So did Richard & Judy


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 10, 2005)

Too many staples.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> LOL!    me too though, what a shocking way for a person to look.


Especially when you consider how much it cost her


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah well heo doesn't watch Richard and Judy (very often  ), but actually, as they were advertising it as person who someone already in the house knew (and ofcourse it had to be another celebrity), it didn't take a genius to work it out really (which I can vouch for - soz heo....   ).


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2005)

She is a _freak!_ People who look like that must be fucked up.

Who would you rather look like when you're 60 - her or Germaine? (not that I know how old either of them are).


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Who would you rather look like when you're 60 - her or Germaine? (not that I know how old either of them are).



Germaine

any day


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 10, 2005)

Ditto

Did you see Germaine smirking, just before Lisa said she needed a cigarette   

Brigitte handled it bloody well I thought


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 10, 2005)

apologies if this has been done before,this is the first time I've checked this thread and the TV programme, haven't read it all 

http://www.jacquelinestallone.com/rumps.html


----------



## belboid (Jan 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> She is a _freak!_ People who look like that must be fucked up.
> 
> Who would you rather look like when you're 60 - her or Germaine? (not that I know how old either of them are).


greer's 65.  If this other person is Sly's mother, she must be rather older as he's 58!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh my god. Freaky freaky freaky.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Oh my god. Freaky freaky freaky.


My thoughts exactly. She looks like the woman in Brazil (the film) whose plastic surgery goes wrong.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2005)

She is all that is surplus in a human being and more.

Is there anyone that looks like more of a fucking pig?

Oh yes.

Step forward Jocelyn Wildenstein.

Surely the most ugly thing that has ever stalked the Earth, uglier still when you consider the amount of money spent on "beauty" surgery.

http://www.8bm.com/diatribes/volume02/diatribes012/images/jocelynwildenstein.jpg

I can't embed the picture, it's just too disgusting.

Anyone slagging me off for judging people by their looks can fuck off - a freak is a freak is a freak.

I would rather have bestial sex with the elephant man than even consider a mere vomit in the general direction of either 'women'.

You can quote me on that.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

jesus!  just seen her...that is very scary indeed.


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 11, 2005)

Some snippets from DS ‘what’s happening at the moment thread’

"I respect the people in Iraq so much" says kenzie
"which people" asks germaine "there are many people"
"the soldiers" says kenzie

_2:29am in the Big Brother house_
Jackie and Bridget in the same bed, Bridget just there to warm it. Jackie "Who’s sleeping on the floor, is that you. How sophisticated"
Lisa and Germaine have declared a revolution. No more warming of loo seats or beds. They burst into the bedroom and say she doesn’t have to do it anymore. 
Even John's talking.
Germaine to BB: "You big pile of hermaphrodite shit" she wants to chuck the crown on to the roof and wants them all to strip naked" We have to show them that we will not suck dick"
Bridget talking about how emotional this is for her, she seriously wants to leave.
Bez wants to riot, going on about "together together, we should all walk out!". Bridget just told Bez to speak ENGLISH 
Lisa's crying, she wants to walk too.
Bridget's asking for help with her luggage. The rest of the crowd are telling her to sort it tomorrow, Kenzie's keen to help her now. Someone suggested he try to get her a bottle of wine.
Lisa just suggested that Brigette speak to the psychiatrist. The suggestion went down like a lead balloon.. "What..me!".
Germaine pipes in that the reason for leaving is because the enterprise is scurrilous.
Kenzie really seems to be losing it over wanting a cigarette. Now into a full blown slagging off of Jackie.

2 minutes left till E4’s  4AM cut off.

Bez comes to the rescue: "Anybody want a nice cuppa?"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2005)

Silly move bringing Jackie in.  Brigette is now gonna leave, rendering the whole idea as pointless.  I can see the whole show falling apart early tbh.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> John M is fucking hilarious.


Not watching BB, not my thing...but Radio Five played a clip of him....remarking that he sounds and acts just like Alan Partridge....it's true!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2005)

Did anyone else notice Jackie S was staggering a bit. Do you think she was getting loads of drink down her neck before she went in?


----------



## veracity (Jan 11, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Bez comes to the rescue: "Anybody want a nice cuppa?"



Aaah, he's quite the peace maker, shame no one can understand him!

@Lisarocket - You're dead right, she was obviously pished out of her tiny mind, hit her head on the door getting out of the limo then couldn't open the door to get into the house.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 11, 2005)

Jesus, I've just seen a pic of her   
This is going from car crash to motorway pile up


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice Jackie S was staggering a bit. Do you think she was getting loads of drink down her neck before she went in?



I reckon she was trolleyed... she couldn't seem to hold it together at all!


----------



## Relahni (Jan 11, 2005)

Brilliant!

Big Brother is being defeated!  Ha ha ha ha.

John M started it - now it's destroying itself!

Superb! 

It was the shittest celeb prog ever last night by a long way.

Davina Mcall was shit - it was all shit! 

Shit shit shit...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 11, 2005)

pdxm said:
			
		

> John is ACE. A real anarchist telling Big Brother to go f**k himself. All credit to the man! Beats the feeble "yes Big Brother" suck satins cock other so called celebs in there



You only like him because you both share an antiquated racism, sexism and general idiocy.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 11, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> She is all that is surplus in a human being and more.
> 
> Is there anyone that looks like more of a fucking pig?
> 
> ...



Fuck me, did she pay for that chin?


----------



## J77 (Jan 11, 2005)

I heard somewhere Germaine's leaving


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Silly move bringing Jackie in.  Brigette is now gonna leave, rendering the whole idea as pointless.  I can see the whole show falling apart early tbh.


 But it should be hilarious to watch it all go to hell early.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2005)

According to the Digital Spy live updates Germaine is now also leaving!

TBH I dont think I could stay in that house with Jackie Stallone, apart from her frightening face she is absolutely barking.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere Germaine's leaving




Nooooo! where did you hear that?


----------



## Numbers (Jan 11, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Brilliant!
> 
> Big Brother is being defeated!  Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> ...



grumpy old man.  you sure you aint an offspring of John M...

I actually thought last night was great viewing.  Oh how I laughed.... 

Bez to win.


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> http://www.8bm.com/diatribes/volume02/diatribes012/images/jocelynwildenstein.jpg



http://www.davidtuck.boltblue.net/CraigHEADSlowres.JPG


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it just me or does Kenzie look like that dodgy 80's puppet Pob?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does Kenzie look like that dodgy 80's puppet Pob?



its just you.  kenzie is a gorgeous little man-boy that looks nothing like pob.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> its just you.  kenzie is a gorgeous little man-boy that looks nothing like pob.


no no no no - not gorgeous.  He's just the future maker of loads of teeny Pobs


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> He's just the future maker of loads of teeny Pobs



he can give me a teeny pob any day of the week.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

Is John Mc wearing tights?


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he can give me a teeny pob any day of the week.


----------



## aqua (Jan 11, 2005)

germaine news here


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he can give me a teeny prod any day of the week.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he can give me a teeny pob any day of the week.




He's my boss's next door neighbour!, living with his parents in Woodford & suprise, suprise there very middle class!, his Dad's quite high up in Eduacation & his Moms a Teacher, so his Rude boy image is 'for real' then


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

What's this 'rude boy' image everyone's talking about?
He just looks like a normal teenager - that's what teenagers talk like, whether they're middle class or working class. Are you only allowed to wear low riding jeans and say 'doyouknowwhatImean?' if you're working class?


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 11, 2005)

Why do these people do it? It's great entertainment; and you don't feel too guilty about their hell, because they are volunteering rich bastards, but one wonders why. I understand Germaine's reason. She needs a place to feel the superiority she believes she has over other people. She is also a money grabbing hasbeen with no further talents other than to sneer at people. I understand Caprice. She is a model who is only there to show her pretty face. But the rest are very odd volunteers. John McCririck, seemingly, hates being there but isn't leaving, even though the show is doing nothing to help his, already stable, career as a famous Tic Tac man go any further. The rap star from So Solid Crew (or what ever his posse are) isn't going to be able to sing about "shooting his bitches" with a straight face after this. That actor guy will be recognised as a guest on a game show. Bridget Nielson? Although she is a talentless B Movie actress, no film she has done can beat the embarrasment of her singing "Sisters are doing it for themselves" in the toilet and being shouted at by Stallones mad Mother. These are all loathesome people with gigantic egos. The only person on there with any kind of humanity in him is Bez. Money, but also for the laughs. 

I reckon Lisa L'Anson will be the first to go. Simply because I have just realised that she is in there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> The rap star from So Solid Crew (or what ever his posse are) isn't going to be able to sing about "shooting his bitches" with a straight face after this.


That's an obtusely ignorant thing to say - you know very well that he's not from So Solid and that he doesn't rap about 'shooting his bitches'. His band are a harmless bunch of boys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

BTW I don't think anyone is getting paid to go on the show - if they're in for the money, they're gambling on raising their media profile so they can earn more money from personal appearances, opening supermarkets, etc.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> BTW I don't think anyone is getting paid to go on the show


!!  of course they bloody are.  John M said so when they first entered.  It's very very probably not as much as they hope to make from the promotional opportunities, but they do still get some good old dosh straight into their pockets.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2005)

They've mentioned a few times that their getting paid.  In his interview Bez was saying the only reason he's doing it is because he wants to buy a new car,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 11, 2005)

> BTW I don't think anyone is getting paid to go on the show




I seriously doubt that.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

Utopia said:
			
		

> He's my boss's next door neighbour!, living with his parents in Woodford & suprise, suprise there very middle class!, his Dad's quite high up in Eduacation & his Moms a Teacher, so his Rude boy image is 'for real' then



your point being?!  i think he's a cute little sweetie. 

my dad's a builder, and i pretend to be well posh like.  what ya gonna do?  shoot me...


----------



## Numbers (Jan 11, 2005)

100k each or something innit


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> 100k each or something innit



fair play to them.  tho i can't quite believe that.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 11, 2005)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> 100k each or something innit



the first thing mccirick said when he came in to the house over and over was 'I'm here for the money 'I'm here for the money 'I'm here for the money 'I'm here for the money' - they get paid.

and if he doesn't get an advert out of diet coke after this I'll be fookin amazed.....maybe he's been paid by coke to bang on and on about them already.....


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2005)

he wouldn't make me wanna drink diet coke!


----------



## Relahni (Jan 11, 2005)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> grumpy old man.  you sure you aint an offspring of John M...
> 
> I actually thought last night was great viewing.  Oh how I laughed....
> 
> Bez to win.



Yes I am - He is a clone of me.....

I thought it was hilarious that he was cussing people left right and centre - it makes a change from the usual bland shite that we usually watch.  Sexist yes - but bland no.

I also love his anarchic ways - refusing to speak to other housemates - fantastic - it's not being grumpy - it's earning £100,000 whilst not being a performing seal! The bloke is a genius.  

Whilst the rest of them have their tongues firmly up BBs backside - he stands alone - defiant! You have to admire him.

If they all did it - BB would simply be fucked and how funny would that be!? 

Sponsors pulling out etc.  

I absolutely love rebeliousness - it's something that I've tried to do since I was five and I respect others who do it.  BB turned him over - BB turned them all over - he has a back bone - the rest of them don't.

BB trying to tell us that he's sulking because of the other housemates - that's weak - firmly and truly weak! They know he's "sulking" because if he does then there is only one other person in there with a half decent personality and that is Bez.  Take Bez and John M out of the show and - fuck me - I'd rather watch Ken Barlow watching paint dry.

He is Johnny Rotten of the show - with him not speaking - what else is left? Lisa Fucking Ianson talking loudly! ha ha ha.

Sulking no - taking a stand/being awkwardly rebelious - yes.

John To KILL BIG BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

In one of the ad breaks last night just after someone or other had been in the diary room drinking a "nice refreshing glass of diet coke"..the first advert on was for, you guessed it, diet coke!!

How on earth do they manage to swing it?

Is this pre-arranged with John M who's getting paid huge amounts of money by BB to bring in diet coke's advertising revenue...?


----------



## Relahni (Jan 11, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> In one of the ad breaks last night just after someone or other had been in the diary room drinking a "nice refreshing glass of diet coke"..the first advert on was for, you guessed it, diet coke!!
> 
> How on earth do they manage to swing it?
> 
> Is this pre-arranged with John M who's getting paid huge amounts of money by BB to bring in diet coke's advertising revenue...?



I doubt it was pre-arranged by BB - 

JM might be looking at a lucrative deal with - guess who - when he comes out of the house!

Although possibly not - Diet coke and tits! wha - hey!  Not sure there be going for the sexist market?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

But what an amazing coincidence!  When was the last time you saw a diet coke advert on tv?

I guess Diet coke probably just saw the opportunity and made sure they bought up as much ad time during BB for as long as the "diet coke saga" continues...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

yeeeeeees, john Mc, he ain't exactly, "hey it's 11 o clock girls - time for diet coke break" material.  yuk he is!


----------



## Relahni (Jan 11, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> But what an amazing coincidence!  When was the last time you saw a diet coke advert on tv?
> 
> I guess Diet coke probably just saw the opportunity and made sure they bought up as much ad time during BB for as long as the "diet coke saga" continues...



Not really - I doubt if Diet Coke got so popular with shite marketing people.

They know the score about opporunities etc


----------



## Utopia (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> your point being?!  i think he's a cute little sweetie.
> 
> & I think your being a perve.
> 
> my dad's a builder, and i pretend to be well posh like.  what ya gonna do?  shoot me...




No point really, just a bit bored of the whole 'faux gangsta' thing going on, thats all, i'm Welsh & I act Welsh, so I go around being charming, funny, polite like innit!.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

[work mode]Given that JMs made a noise about Diet Coke already the most likely situation is that Coke have X TVRs and spots booked to run through CBB and because of the mentions they've managed to negotiate first spot in the break. On the other hand it could simply be coincidence of scheduling.

The actual campaign will have been booked at least 10 weeks ago - buying late airtime is usually really expensive.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

But.... these are like completely new diet coke ads that I've never seen before.. suddenly popping up in the middle of BB.

Maybe it's just me not having seen the adverts before though...perhaps they have been around for weeks.   

Tell you what I'm going to pay a bit more attention tonight.

Do you think though that given the opportunity, they might have just paid up the large amounts in order to get their adverts in late??


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

I doubt it, especially if it's new creative breaking - that would've been planned about 6 months ago and bought against CBB based on overall target audience (ABC1 18-35 F)

They certainly wouldn't have been able to 'time' the ad so that it appeared immediately after a highlights show - if you know what the time the spod was in the diary room with their coke and compare that with the ad break time, you'd need at least 24 hours (and it would have to be a working day, not a weekend) to get a post positioned that well, and as the buyer you'd also need to know from someone on CBB how the show was going to be edited.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> 100k each or something innit



I thought they were in there for free but the winner gets 50,000 big ones to with what they please.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I doubt it, especially if it's new creative breaking - that would've been planned about 6 months ago and bought against CBB based on overall target audience (ABC1 18-35 F)
> 
> They certainly wouldn't have been able to 'time' the ad so that it appeared immediately after a highlights show - if you know what the time the spod was in the diary room with their coke and compare that with the ad break time, you'd need at least 24 hours (and it would have to be a working day, not a weekend) to get a post positioned that well, and as the buyer you'd also need to know from someone on CBB how the show was going to be edited.


could it not be that someone from Channel 4 asked Coke if they wanted to place the ad for a large fee, having told them what was gonna be on the show?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2005)

So has anyone got any more news on why Germaine left then?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So has anyone got any more news on why Germaine left then?


 I expect it will be kept secret so you have to tune in the channel 4 tonight to find out, there by boosting their ratings.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I thought they were in there for free but the winner gets 50,000 big ones to with what they please.




No, that's the Big Brother for <cough> _normal_ people.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently Caprice once advertised for diet coke!

I can't believe I'm getting so into this..

This is disgraceful.  I'm going to have to do some work to wean me off this.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So has anyone got any more news on why Germaine left then?


she's in the secret room spying on them all! So as to deliver a socio-political stunning critique of their behaviour which will bring them to their knee's, crying, and singing 'we love you big brother'


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2005)

its a diet coke conspiracy.! I feel used.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

POssible, but as I said, it comes down to timing. The ads are loaded and spots booked and confirmed 24hrs minimum in advance and once this is done they can't be changed. So the scenario you have here is someone at C4 phoning Coke's media agency on Friday night knowing this was going to be an edited highlight and that they could move their booked spot to that specific ad break.

Since this was a summary of Monday's events I believe, how could this have been possible? Even if it were highlights of the weekend, they still couldn't have changed the spot time on Monday day because the spots will have already been confirmed.

ASide from the practical problems, moving spots like this also creates issues for the deals advertisers and media owners make. Generally when buying a TV campaign you buy X number of rating points across and audience. THis will then be met by planning a TV campaign against that audience, the campaign budget and planned Oppotunity To See (i.e. the frequency of ad repetition that an average viewer in that audience will see)

So, say you are buying 500 ABC1 ratings with a £400K budget on C4. Because it's a new creative launch you want to build your ratings quickly by exposure to a big audience using prime spots rather than post-peak time which is cheaper, but has lower viewing figures. So you strike a deal that gives you 200 peak spots on C4 and 700 off peak. You'll then see a minimum and maximum ratings delivery agreed - if it goes under the station has to offer compensation, if it goes over it's usually taken into account at the next negotiations (deals for clients like coke are normally 3/6/12 month) and the number of TVRs for the next campaign reduced so at the end of the deal period the books should balance. Swapping spot positions and times like this, especially at the last minute, can bugger up this process, thus unbalancing the bigger deal.

Like I said, have a look at the time the diary room shot was and how long before broaadcast it was - don't forget as well that C4 have to go rhough the highlights, edit them, do the post work etc etc as well in the time from livecast to C4 highlights...


----------



## marshall (Jan 11, 2005)

God, you a media buyer or summit, Kyser? 

The Creative Department's miles more fun...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> God, you a media buyer or summit, Kyser?
> 
> The Creative Department's miles more fun...



Sho am - accountancy with lunch, jollies and less creativity


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

no offence kyzer, but that was possibly the dullest post i've ever read!


----------



## christonabike (Jan 11, 2005)

"The ads are loaded and spots booked and confirmed 24hrs minimum in advance and once this is done they can't be changed."

What about late sales?

We have newspapers spots going in on Friday at 1800 for transmission that night

Can I have second dullest post?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 11, 2005)

from the guardian website:

"The Australian author, most famous for her seminal feminist work, The Female Eunuch, is believed to have been paid around £40,000 to take part in Celebrity Big Brother."


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Can I have second dullest post?



the prize is yours!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> no offence kyzer, but that was possibly the dullest post i've ever read!



That's cos TV buying is the dullest media buying you can do...

Christonabike: I assume your're talking about local evening papers there? All the nationals close next-day editions for ad placements between 16 and 1730, with Saturday/Sunday editions in for 1800 on Friday - and these are COPY deadlines. I can only think of one time when I've booked an ad that late on and that was a late space offer so was cheap.

TV spots are generally booked prior to the AB (Advance Booking) deadline, and the closer you get to braodcast date the more expensive the airtime becomes.

Anyway, as I said in order to plant this ad, the media agency would have to have known/seen the highlights show prior to it being broadcast (which TV stations don't do), discussed the opportunity with the client (assuming they can be gotten hold of), squared it with the airtime deal, as well as all the other possibilities...

TV buying isn't like local press you know...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

please can we stop this nonsense and start talking about how gorgeous kenzie is again?!


----------



## marshall (Jan 11, 2005)

So, Kyser, when the Telegraph ran a front page ad for DAMP PROOFING 
next to a picture of the Tsunami, would the media buyer have lost his job?

Or could it not be helped? It was 3 days after the event...


----------



## christonabike (Jan 11, 2005)

Just spoke to someone about it Kyser and the answer is too boring


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> So, Kyser, when the Telegraph ran a front page ad for DAMP PROOFING
> next to a picture of the Tsunami, would the media buyer have lost his job?
> 
> Or could it not be helped? It was 3 days after the event...



Do you know something, the first time I saw that story and how insensitive it was blah blah I thought 'Well the ad was probably booked a while ago and the front page would have been typeset for ads long before the actual event happened, plu sit was over a bank holiday period.

There are 3 people who could have acted:
1, the planner or buyer
2. The Front page editor
3. the front page layout designer

But no, no one will have lost their jobs, it's just one of those things that happens - like a company having an ad appear opposite a news story slagging them off (has happened to BP, Shell, M&S (hard not to with them tho )


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Just spoke to someone about it Kyser and the answer is too boring


but it cant be as boring as watching the dumb farts the threads meant to be about, so tell us


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> please can we stop this nonsense and start talking about how gorgeous kenzie is again?!


P
O
B


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So has anyone got any more news on why Germaine left then?


She was annoyed at BB's treatment of McCririck (they wouldn't give him his Diet Coke) and at BB's (surprise surprise) manipulative behaviour in installing Jacky Stallone to stir things up.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> but it cant be as boring as watching the dumb farts the threads meant to be about, so tell us



well get off the thread then!    

and start a new one about media buying, or whatever it is you're all poncing on about.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2005)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Just spoke to someone about it Kyser and the answer is too boring



Do tell.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 11, 2005)

OK then, we'll change a spot at Friday lunch for transmission Friday night if it is necessary

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> P
> O
> B



oo baby, i'm kinda gettin all hot here.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She was annoyed at BB's treatment of McCririck (they wouldn't give him his Diet Coke) and at BB's (surprise surprise) manipulative behaviour in installing Jacky Stallone to stir things up.



what did the silly woman expect?  big brother is eeeeeeeeeevil!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2005)

christonabike said:
			
		

> OK then, we'll change a spot at Friday lunch for transmission Friday night if it is necessary
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Wow! now thats what I call a global media conspiracy! I will inform David Ike immediatley...


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what did the silly woman expect?  big brother is eeeeeeeeeevil!


Maybe it's a cunning plan because she didn't want to be voted out?
<strokes chin and nods sagely>


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe its an evil trick and we'll find out she's hidden away in a secret rooom.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

Separated at birth?


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Separated at birth?


I already did that joke at about midday kyser


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

Where? ON this thread?

Bloody hell...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Separated at birth?



omg!  i'm printing that out now!  hes LUSH!


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Where? ON this thread?
> 
> Bloody hell...


Oh yuss - post 221


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

He's like about 12 in that picture, surely?

Dolly's Gal - the Germaine Greer of this thread.

Maybe that's why GG has gone - Kenzie rejected her advances and offer of 'advanced' lessons in wimmin, knowing her penschant for 'youth'...well if her last book was anything to go by anyway...any bloke who write a book like that about teenage girls would've been locked up or at the very least branded a 'pervert'...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Dolly's Gal - the Germaine Greer of this thread.



that joke's been made too me love.    

edit:  my name is dolly's gal ffs!  no capitals!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> that joke's been made too me love.
> 
> edit:  my name is dolly's gal ffs!  no capitals!


Names should always be capitalised, unless you're ee cummings - tsk


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Names should always be capitalised, unless you're ee cummings - tsk


bollox to that!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> that joke's been made too me love.
> 
> edit:  my name is dolly's gal ffs!  no capitals!



Tcch! Got you a nice paedo pic of Kenzie for you to cast your murky brain over and get grief about the spelling of yer name...no gratitude some people


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Names should always be capitalised, unless you're ee cummings - tsk



but i hate capitals goddamn you!  i hate them!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

What even Paris?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Tcch! Got you a nice paedo pic of Kenzie for you to cast your murky brain over and get grief about the spelling of yer name...no gratitude some people



get us another one and i'll forgive ya...  heh heh heh (dolly rubs her evil paedo hands together).


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> What even Paris?



here's ya coat luv, i've ordered the cab...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> get us another one and i'll forgive ya...  heh heh heh (dolly rubs her evil paedo hands together).



Like this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> but i hate capitals goddamn you!  i hate them!


You're just lazy - prose looks so much nicer with capitals.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Like this?



hm, i'm not sure i like that one...  he looks a bit, er, ugly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2005)

He looks squeaky... like if you rubbed him he's squeak..

Ok.. now I have gotten my coat, bike helmet and gloves and I'm off...


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> hm, i'm not sure i like that one...  he looks a bit, er, ugly.


Or Pob-like.
People say you're a paedo pob-shagger but I really like you


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're just lazy - prose looks so much nicer with capitals.



i disagree.  my non capitals are cooky, crazy and individual.  just like me!      

that was all a joke, btw


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2005)

He looks a bit like Peter Andre.

Eauwgh..i just said the P word...i feel dirty now


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> People say you're a paedo pob-shagger but I really like you



yeh yeh, some of your best friends are paedo pop-shaggers i bet.  you fucking paedopobist.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> yeh yeh, some of your best friends are paedo pop-shaggers i bet.  you fucking paedopobist.


Friends?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Friends?



oh okay then...    

your tagline, 'im not a man', does that mean you're a boy? cos i likes boys me, i likes them lots...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 11, 2005)

I bet Germaine's dildo batteries have run out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

Dildos don't have batteries do they?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2005)

According to Richard and Judy Greer will be holding a press conference at 6.30


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Dildos don't have batteries do they?



its a very blurrrrrred line between dildos and vibrators these days.


<gets coat>


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> oh okay then...
> 
> your tagline, 'im not a man', does that mean you're a boy? cos i likes boys me, i likes them lots...



Unfortunately not but in the spirit of tolerance, diversity and wanting to try most things that are offered I could put some shorts and a blazer on and try a bit of role play


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Unfortunately not but in the spirit of tolerance, diversity and wanting to try most things that are offered I could put some shorts and a blazer on and try a bit of role play



superb!  it's a date.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 11, 2005)

Did John get diet Coke or speak to anyone today?


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Did John get diet Coke or speak to anyone today?


Both - unfortunately


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

You people arent watching this 24 hours a day on e4 are you?


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You people arent watching this 24 hours a day on e4 are you?


cough....cough...No! Of course not......


----------



## vibes (Jan 11, 2005)

Whats up with Germaine then?  Why has she walked out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> Whats up with Germaine then?  Why has she walked out?


See my earlier post


----------



## vibes (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> See my earlier post



cheers


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> cough....cough...No! Of course not......


 Dont worry the ambulance is on its way to take you to the mental health unit.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2005)

Whose winning?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Whose winning?


 Its not a matter of who wins or loses but how they play the game.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Dont worry the ambulance is on its way to take you to the mental health unit.


Fucking fantastic - no cooking  I think the fact that I'm now watching Celebrity Fit Club is definitely a sectionable offence


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Fucking fantastic - no cooking  I think the fact that I'm now watching Celebrity Fit Club is definitely a sectionable offence


 They should bring back the death penalty for people who watch that!!!


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> They should bring back the death penalty for people who watch that!!!


Yes please


----------



## holteman (Jan 11, 2005)

ok im gonna start watching as off now....

anyone wonna be a star and bring me up to date with what iv missed first few days?


----------



## loud 1 (Jan 11, 2005)

how quick did this game cum out!!!


----------



## dozzer (Jan 12, 2005)

eh? 

Re the diet coke - I was just thinking that if I was denied my diet coke this time last year I would have gone a bit crazy as well, I was so addicted to it. Poor John.

But he is a twat. 

I take it they're not replacing Germaine then? I don't suppose they'll have any celebrities on stand by..

edited to add - my GOD the weather is atrocious here!   It's pissing it down.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought I was going to be hooked.....but I'm bored now. 

A friend of mine told me that she was watching E4 and her 2 year old little one happily toddled passed the telly, stood on wobbly legs to watch it for a minute.  

Jackie Stallone came on -  toddler fell crashing back onto nappy and started screaming the house down!


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2005)

Last night's episode was very good!  Everyone lost the plot and it was fascinating to watch!  It was rather sweet when John had a chat with Brigitte, awwww...  Best 'episode' so far!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree, it was entertaining, but it's such a shame Germaine has gone.


----------



## dozzer (Jan 12, 2005)

Dammit I missed it last night and wont be able to see it tonight.

Can anyone check what the outright winner odds are now? I would check myself but betting sites are banned from my work computer, yet U75 isn't (thank god).


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 12, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> But what an amazing coincidence!  When was the last time you saw a diet coke advert on tv?



I think diet coke are promoting a new flavour at the moment (vanilla?).

They had lots of people giving away cans of it at stations last week.  (I refused a can - about four times from different people - as I walked down the platform, then when I got home I remembered I really needed to clean the limescale off my toilet bowl, so should have nabbed a can or two.)


----------



## dozzer (Jan 12, 2005)

Ms Ordinary said:
			
		

> They had lots of people giving away cans of it at stations last week.



Oh yeah - I forgot about that. Part of me was reaching out for the can automatically till my brain reminded me I didn't NEED it anymore and that I should say something about Coke and death of union members in Columbia...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 12, 2005)

germaine on why she left, plus what she thinks of each housemate...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/050112/325/fa3tt.html

some interesting stuff in there!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 12, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Can anyone check what the outright winner odds are now? I would check myself but betting sites are banned from my work computer, yet U75 isn't (thank god).




The odds are on digital spyhere


----------



## Relahni (Jan 12, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> I thought I was going to be hooked.....but I'm bored now.
> 
> A friend of mine told me that she was watching E4 and her 2 year old little one happily toddled passed the telly, stood on wobbly legs to watch it for a minute.
> 
> Jackie Stallone came on -  toddler fell crashing back onto nappy and started screaming the house down!




Ha ha.

It's dead imo - BB is boring and tired.  It's in it's twighlight.  It's dodging that coffin.

What do they do now - where do they go?  Evil? Well that doesn't work anymore does it?  Suprises - well that's been done to death also.

Reality shows are thankfully starting to die.  It's so great that we can actually view this death.  

Even that Geordie twat is starting to grate me.  His voice is so 2002!

Take it from me kids - the end is nigh for BB. It's legs are buckled and it's ready to kiss the canvas.


----------



## dozzer (Jan 12, 2005)

Part2 said:
			
		

> The odds are on digital spyhere



Woohoo! Thanks.


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 12, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Jackie Stallone came on -  toddler fell crashing back onto nappy and started screaming the house down!


I've been letting my 11yo's stay up to watch the 9pm roundup.  (They're not allowed soaps, they need _some_ meeja cred for school.     )

They're horrified & fascinated by J Stallone's face too.  After some discussion, best we could come up with was

[deep American voice]*When Collagen Goes BAAAAAAD*[/deep American voice]


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 12, 2005)

I hate Jackie Stallone, she has been so annoying ever since she came in.


----------



## john x (Jan 13, 2005)

*Am I the ......* 

only one to think that Brigitte Nielsen is a dead ringer for Eric Sykes?

john x


----------



## rorymac (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope so


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Ha ha.
> 
> It's dead imo - BB is boring and tired.  It's in it's twighlight.  It's dodging that coffin.
> 
> ...




I really don't know where some peopel get their ideas from when it comes to 'reality TV is dying'

There are now more reality shows in production than at the start of 2004, the last time the death of RT was predicted, BB5 made more money for C4 in SMS, Advertising and sponsorship than in 2003 even tho ratings dropped, IACGMOOH 2003 did the same...

RT shows are really expensive and complex to produce and are a huge risk for TV companies (see C5 Back to The House disaster), but when they work they become water cooler TV, and pretty much guarantee and audience for the duration of the show at the same time each week, which is what advertisers want.

C4 and Endemol are producing BBs until at least 2007 IIRC - this dead horse is being flogged enough to call in the RSCPA!

I've got to say that until last night I haven't really been paying attention to it, but hell this is funny. And Lucy Davies was on BBLB last night looking very cute in a VERY low cut top...she yummy...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I really don't know where some peopel get their ideas from when it comes to 'reality TV is dying'
> 
> There are now more reality shows in production than at the start of 2004, the last time the death of RT was predicted, BB5 made more money for C4 in SMS, Advertising and sponsorship than in 2003 even tho ratings dropped, IACGMOOH 2003 did the same...
> 
> ...




I must admit that I'm getting a bit bored with it personally, but I don't think it's a dead duck by a long shot. Agree with the above.

Lucy Davies - Is that the receptionist from The Office? If so I must say she has an interesting personality which I find myself strangely drawn to. Isn't she Jasper Carrotts daughter though - a scary thought!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2005)

Yup, Dawn from the Office, and she's also in Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2005)

Saw it last night and Stalone's mother looked like a bulldog chewing a wasp.

Scarey.


----------



## veracity (Jan 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Lucy Davies - Is that the receptionist from The Office? If so I must say she has an interesting personality which I find myself strangely drawn to. Isn't she Jasper Carrotts daughter though - a scary thought!



I thought she is Dennis Waterman's daughter - she also plays Hayley in The Archers.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2005)

deffo Carrots daughter.

Watermans daughter is (this may surprise you) Hannah Waterman!  Laura Beale in ee


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> I thought she is Dennis Waterman's daughter - she also plays Hayley in The Archers.


The actress who played Laura Beale in Eastenders is Dennis Waterman's daughter.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> The actress who played Laura Beale in Eastenders is Dennis Waterman's daughter.




Thats what belboid said - is there an echo in here?


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Thats what belboid said - is there an echo in here?


fnar fnar - belboid must have posted whilst I was still typing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2005)

Ain't she a sweetie? That grin...so cheeky and innocent, yet so suggestive...

Didn't know she was an 'Archers' cast member - she reads Hayley!!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ain't she a sweetie? That grin...so cheeky and innocent, yet so suggestive...
> 
> Didn't know she was an 'Archers' cast member - she reads Hayley!!



Agree - don't agree with you about Lisa I'Anson (or whatever or name is ) though. Personality is oh so important.


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2005)

How can someone so pretty come from such a  minger as Jasper carrot?


Gosh! How judgemental!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> How can someone so pretty come from such a  minger as Jasper carrot?
> 
> 
> Gosh! How judgemental!




Those who judge, will be .........


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Those who judge, will be .........


....wil be?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> ....wil be?




Ahem


Judged???????

Let she who casts the first stone..........

etc etc and so on and so forth



runs


----------



## veracity (Jan 13, 2005)

I stand corrected!

*shakes fist at self*

<gets coat>


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 13, 2005)

Germane Greer said:
			
		

> In an interview with Channel 4 Greer said she wanted the Happy Monday's Bez -- whose tortured syntax and openness about drug taking has delighted and bemused viewers in equal measure -- to win.



I always knew she had her head screwed on


----------



## john x (Jan 13, 2005)

*So who was .....* 

voted out of Big Brother last night?

john x


----------



## madzone (Jan 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Ahem
> 
> 
> Judged???????
> ...


<casts stone at exosculate....she shoots...she scores!......shit ....you okay exosculate?>


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> <casts stone at exosculate....she shoots...she scores!......shit ....you okay exosculate?>



No, but a revelationary moment has come to me, where I now realise I too am not without sin.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2005)

john x said:
			
		

> *So who was .....*
> 
> voted out of Big Brother last night?
> 
> john x




Who fancies guessing the nominees - or is it already known?

Im guessing John and Lisa.


----------



## Relahni (Jan 13, 2005)

Lisa has to go........

John is a cont - we all know that - but he is funny.

Lisa is a wierdo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2005)

I reckon John and Lisa.

I also take back what I said in her support as well - she's behaving like a cow and nothing like what she was like when I met her.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 13, 2005)

it's John and Jackie, and there's a "twist" in that the public have to vote for who they want to stay


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought Jackie wasn't up for eviction?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 13, 2005)

alice band said:
			
		

> it's John and Jackie, and there's a "twist" in that the public have to vote for who they want to stay



But I thought as a newcomer to the house, Jackie was exempt from being nominated in the first round? Not that I want her to stay or anything. Looking at her makes me feel quite ill. I don't get it. Why on earth would anyone choose to look like that. My granny and my grandma are a million times more attractive.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2005)

> Caprice and Lisa made a hasty exit and headed for the sauna and both agreed that if and when John and Jackie go, nominating will become much harder.


http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7439.html

not for everyone else it won't Lisa!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2005)

Dammit, I thought you were abotu to say Caprice and Lisa were getting steamy in the sauna...


----------



## Relahni (Jan 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Dammit, I thought you were abotu to say Caprice and Lisa were getting steamy in the sauna...



LISA!!!!!!!! 

Yuuuuuk!

I'd rather see a cow in the sauna than that vile pig! 

Disgusting!


----------



## vibes (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeremy, Jackie, or Brigit to win!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh God - I don't think the idea of John McCririck enjoying a soapy tit wank will ever leave me.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 13, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh God - I don't think the idea of John McCririck enjoying a soapy tit wank will ever leave me.



or me. 
  

what with that and dirty den and zoe getting down to business its been a bit of a grim night in tellysexland innit...


----------



## dozzer (Jan 13, 2005)

Absolutely horrific!!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 13, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Absolutely horrific!!!



dirty den n zoe or john mcirick n 'breast sex'....?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 13, 2005)

I haven't seen this for a few days but I thought Jackie was exempt from being nominated as she was new to the house?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 13, 2005)

Jackie reminded me of someone tonight. With her pigtails, white bathrobe & freaky face.


Ah yes-


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 13, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Jackie reminded me of someone tonight. With her pigtails, white bathrobe & freaky face.
> 
> 
> Ah yes-


 That is jackie isnt it?


----------



## dozzer (Jan 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I haven't seen this for a few days but I thought Jackie was exempt from being nominated as she was new to the house?



Yeah, I still don't get this. When Lisa read out the card thing after Jackie walked in she said as Jackie was a newcomer to the house she would be exempt.

 

(Bugger grammer. I've just spent ages trying to figure out if I have to put commas in the above sentence. I just left them out.)


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 13, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I still don't get this. When Lisa read out the card thing after Jackie walked in she said as Jackie was a newcomer to the house she would be exempt.



look initially she was because Greer walked on the day people were due to be nominated but now a couple of days have elapsed since then she is fair game....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 13, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> look initially she was because Greer walked on the day people were due to be nominated but now a couple of days have elapsed since then she is fair game....


 cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like it might get interesting.

fathers for justice protesters have made an appearance


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 14, 2005)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Sounds like it might get interesting.
> 
> fathers for justice protesters have made an appearance



'The police, who had been tipped of about a possible stunt, sent 12 officers and a police helicopter with heat-seeking equipment to the compound. '

wonder how much that little lot cost....


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 14, 2005)

This has got to be the lamest "reason" for a protest I have ever heard:



> Fathers For Justice said it wanted "to raise awareness of the risks posed to young unmarried men who watch Big Brother and might become fathers but are not aware they have little or no rights in law to protect them".



wtf???


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2005)

I did think Jackie made one great comment on last nights prog.  Her reason for nominating Jeremy (not that she could remember his name, but that's not surprising):

"He's just like a Beverly Hills gigolo"

Spot on!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2005)

should keep Jackie n john in and get rid of that Crapest <- she just sit there and blinks


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2005)

So who have you voted to save?

I voted to save John.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2005)

john don't get up there nose as much as Jackie.

Jackie to stay.  her and bez both get on well  don't know what year it is   that could be a good thing. in the house.

right word wrong order


----------



## Belushi (Jan 14, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> john don't get up there nose as much as Jackie.
> 
> Jackie to stay.  her and bez get on well both don't know what year it is   that could be a good thing. in the house



I pissed myself last night when Jackie thought Bez had said 'Bond' rather than  'Band' and concluded he was a bounty hunter!


----------



## madzone (Jan 14, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> should keep Jackie n john in and get rid of that Crapest <- she just sit there and blinks


But what we can't see is that Caprice has had so much plastic surgery that every time she blinks her arsehole opens


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2005)

he he he! John has to stay longer.
tonight I ended up feeling quite sorry for Jackie, that Jeremy is a twat, nasty and unecessary, and that Bridget is rather lovley.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know if it's already been mentioned by anyone, but Germaine Greer is to appear on Newsnight Review in a few minutes.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2005)

she was vaguely inteeresting. took back everything she said about feeling sorry for briggite, and really spat lisa's name out when she said she wanted her evicted next.

and i hadn't seen the bit of her being comforted by _Bez_, truly great image.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> he he he! John has to stay longer.
> tonight I ended up feeling quite sorry for Jackie, that Jeremy is a twat, nasty and unecessary, and that Bridget is rather lovley.


 I missed it last night, what did Jeremy do?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 15, 2005)

Why has Caprice got white rings around her eyes, she looks weird!


----------



## snowball (Jan 15, 2005)

Now that Jackie has left the house perhaps she will return John Merrick's lips


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2005)

snowball said:
			
		

> Now that Jackie has left the house perhaps she will return John Merrick's lips


 Who is John Merrick?


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Who is John Merrick?


<whispers to IHB.....Elephant Man>


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 15, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> But what we can't see is that Caprice has had so much plastic surgery that every time she blinks her arsehole opens



Yeah  

Bloody cheek of her to laugh at Jackie's plastic surgery all the time. Imagine what she'll look like when she's Jackies age. 

Awful nose job too...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Why has Caprice got white rings around her eyes, she looks weird!



she trying to have that picsky looky from Labyrinth. who said you can't polish a turd


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> or me.
> 
> 
> what with that and dirty den and zoe getting down to business its been a bit of a grim night in tellysexland innit...



Oh NOOOOO..... old den and zoe haven't doe the dirty have they to get zoe that baby she's after?!!


----------



## Techno-T (Jan 15, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh God - I don't think the idea of John McCririck enjoying a soapy tit wank will ever leave me.



He he 

John: Have you ever had clevege love?

Caprice: Whats that?

Bez: Tittttttty wank

classic lol


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 15, 2005)

i think there might be something wrong with me, i quite like caprice's frozen face


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 16, 2005)

Whens the next eviction?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2005)

Sunday I think.


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> i think there might be something wrong with me, i quite like caprice's frozen face


Hmmmm - do you also find yourself strangely drawn to the vacant expressions of blow up dolls?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 16, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hmmmm - do you also find yourself strangely drawn to the vacant expressions of blow up dolls?



heheh, i'd always thought that was quite normal...!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 16, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Sunday I think.


 Better get voting then.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 16, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO its a choice between Bez and John


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 16, 2005)

lol 


> But Bez wasn't quite so gracious. "You're a bunch of tossers," he snarled as he paced between the Diary Room and the sofas with a wild look in his eye.


  from c4 site


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 16, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> lol
> from c4 site


 I hope that they are keeping all sharp objects away from him.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

Depsite my best efforts I have been unable to unearth ANY tittle tattle on Caprice and plastic surgery, so can all those banging on about it please point me to where they've got this information?

Ta.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought she had because she can't seem to do that *expression* thing the rest of us do...eg. frowning.  

Her whole face seems to be completely frozen (with botox?) but maybe she looks like that naturally. <shrug>


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, the skin round her jaw still stretches and moves like normal, and she's a Californian so probably doesn't 'do' frowning cos it's a bad vibe, maaaan...

Will be checking this evening tho...


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Depsite my best efforts I have been unable to unearth ANY tittle tattle on Caprice and plastic surgery, so can all those banging on about it please point me to where they've got this information?
> 
> Ta.



From my own two piggy peepers


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 17, 2005)

> expression



she has no feelings, empty head. she was on a baby thing last night. looking after a baby for so many days. on BB she just sits on the fences.

I don't see why she get so much money for what she does. Maybe I just jellyus<?

There are misspelled words in the text body <?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, she did say that she earned £500K for one job, one day's work. 

And she get's that cos she's fucking gorgeous and has used her genetic freakdom to her best advantage when it comes to money, and that people are prepared to pay her those amounts of money.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 17, 2005)

> she's fucking gorgeous


 but it not natural all payed for. 

I like to wipe my ass with her face.   

sorry for hijacking


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think Caprice is beautiful at all. She looks like a plastic, expresionless doll. Don't know whether she's actually had surgery on her face. Dim, empty people don't really have many facial expressions, do they


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> but it not natural all payed for.
> 
> I like to wipe my ass with her face.
> 
> sorry for hijacking



Where's your proof there mate? I've looked extensively for even a RUMOUR of face/tit/other surgery and couldn't find any at all. Have even asked a mate to ask on Popbitch and they came up blank


----------



## X-77 (Jan 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Where's your proof there mate? I've looked extensively for even a RUMOUR of face/tit/other surgery and couldn't find any at all. Have even asked a mate to ask on Popbitch and they came up blank



the proof is in her extremely sculptured face - it's pretty obvious mate!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 17, 2005)

> kyser_soze


 I read it in the daily mail


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> the proof is in her extremely sculptured face - it's pretty obvious mate!



Got any old, pre-modelling pics to back this 'pretty obvious' thing up?

She may well have had the ole botox on the forrid but there ain't no proof or rumour nowheres of her having bone work done.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I asked Jeeves and google. looks lots of heresay. :|

she washes her face with bleach  

when she get booted out I like to call up and ask.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 17, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I read it in the daily mail



yeah didn't want to admit this but I saw it in there too   

They printed a photo that was allegedly her quite a while back, it was apparently taken before she was famous. She was attractive (I think it was a pic of her as a local beauty queen or something iirc) but basically nothing like the way she looks today. It may have been a load of crap (the photo was quite blurry) but I don’t remember anyone being sued..


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2005)

TBH it's difficult finding any info on Caprice. Fuck knows why her parents named her after a car


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe they named her after a sudden change of mind instead?


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Maybe they named her after a sudden change of mind instead?


Nah don't think so. The irony would have been too much.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

They are Californian, so it kinda fits both ways really...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 17, 2005)

so in time she trun into an old banger


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2005)

or have a sudden change of mind when you least expect it, being as she's 'capricious' 

*gets coat, runs home*


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> They are Californian, so it kinda fits both ways really...


The idea of Caprice having a sudden change of mind when she hasn't learned how to work the one she's got is amusing to say the least


----------



## X-77 (Jan 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Got any old, pre-modelling pics to back this 'pretty obvious' thing up?
> 
> She may well have had the ole botox on the forrid but there ain't no proof or rumour nowheres of her having bone work done.



just got home and have had a bit of a look round the web....best caprice photo I can find that looks pre-nose job and lip collagen can be seen here:-

http://media.santabanta.com/gallery/Global%20Celebrities(F)/Caprice%20Bourret/caprice%20bourret9h.jpg


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> just got home and have had a bit of a look round the web....best caprice photo I can find that looks pre-nose job and lip collagen can be seen here:-
> 
> http://media.santabanta.com/gallery/Global%20Celebrities(F)/Caprice%20Bourret/caprice%20bourret9h.jpg


Bloody hell! I forgot she used to be pretty.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2005)

My mum wears those sandals (in winter too - with socks).


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 17, 2005)

what on earth got into Lisa? What a stroppy young lady!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 17, 2005)

alice band said:
			
		

> what on earth got into Lisa? What a stroppy young lady!



She's loud and foul mouthed and bossy and big headed.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2005)

who was evicted tonight? i was watching the tribe on t'other side...


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 17, 2005)

John


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2005)

cheers, bet he was fairly happy then...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 17, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> John


 I dunno if it will be worth watching now he is gone.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2005)

Nah - it'll be fucking rubbish without John or Jackie.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's loud and foul mouthed and bossy and big headed.



*gasp*  but in the honesty room she said how she was all about serenity and calmness.  i think she might have troubles in her head


----------



## our-streets (Jan 18, 2005)

Last nights installmetn was wicked.

Lisa calling John a CUNT.
Bez losing the plot, finally.

Marvellous.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2005)

it gave hte numbes for all six people _to win_ last night. are there no more nominatins for eviction then?  only two, that's rather crap!  (even if there should have been three, thats still kinda pathetic)


----------



## aurora green (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree that no more nominations is a bit crap.

I did feel that Bez would have really benefited from going in the honesty room. It was a shame he excluded himself, 'cos I think he would of kind of liked talking honestly and openly.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 18, 2005)

I bloody glad he didn't. Otherwise we wouldn't have been treated to the priceless mooching around the house that he did whilst the others weren't there


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2005)

our-streets said:
			
		

> Last nights installmetn was wicked.
> 
> Lisa calling John a CUNT.
> Bez losing the plot, finally.
> ...




Bollocks i didnt watch it as John had gone.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 18, 2005)

did you see Bez climing up the wall last night   

climing the wall for booze and then climing over the wall. Awall Bez


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2005)

I loved what Charlie Brooker said about Bez:
 'Bez just bobs around staring at everything, like a man trying to make out individual atoms in the air'.   
I'm sure he reads U75 cos he said this about McCririck:
"Is it just me, or does McCririck look a bit like a Womble? An angry, recently waxed Womble, but a Womble nevertheless. He even dresses like one: witness the Great Uncle Bulgaria costume he sometimes throws on, or his Bungo hat. If any movie execs out there are planning a 21st-century "re-imagining" of Wombling Free, they could save themselves a lot of expensive CGI by simply covering McCririck in glue and rolling him in cotton wool. And asking him to provide his own clothing"

Ahem


----------



## vibes (Jan 18, 2005)

My giddy Aunt!

Why is C4 putting people like Bez and Emma in Big Brother to represent people of  Manchester   

*sucks teeth!*


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 19, 2005)

It's in the Mail today about a probably nose and lip, Face job on Caprice. They just working on an personalty input when she comes out of BB.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> My giddy Aunt!
> 
> Why is C4 putting people like Bez and Emma in Big Brother to represent people of  Manchester
> 
> *sucks teeth!*


 Because thats what everyone in Manchester is like.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 19, 2005)

Who do we think is going to win then? 
Brigitte or Kenzie, I think. 

Who do you really deteste?
I really really can't stand that Jeremy. He is so pompous and arrogant and thinks he is above everyone else. Why does he always have to prance around looking so smug and pleased with himself.   There's nothing that great about him. He looks like a pretty little girl and that's about it.


----------



## vibes (Jan 19, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Who do we think is going to win then?
> Brigitte or Kenzie, I think.
> 
> Who do you really deteste?
> I really really can't stand that Jeremy. He is so pompous and arrogant and thinks he is above everyone else. Why does he always have to prance around looking so smug and pleased with himself.   There's nothing that great about him. He looks like a pretty little girl and that's about it.



Hope Brigitte wins.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> It's in the Mail today about a probably nose and lip, Face job on Caprice. They just working on an personalty input when she comes out of BB.



I don't care. I love Caprice and want to marry her and help her have babies.


----------



## vibes (Jan 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Because thats what everyone in Manchester is like.


----------



## vibes (Jan 19, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> It's in the Mail today about a probably nose and lip, Face job on Caprice. They just working on an personalty input when she comes out of BB.



Well I can see shes had her lips done but to me theres nothing else apparent in her facial characteristics to suggest shes had any other surgery.  Shes only in her mid 30s doesnt smoke and has kept  herself very slim and fit so there is no reason why her skin would be saggy or wrinkly she looks her age to me no younger or older.  I wouldnt be too disappointed if she won I would prefer her to Lisa.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Brigitte I think to win. Don't think Bez with last time inside.

Not to win Crapice, Lisa, 



> kyser_soze I love Caprice and want to marry her and help her have babies.


 She wont have sex with you an lest you Rich and Famous  

I don't know why I wach it it just windez me up


----------



## vibes (Jan 19, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Brigitte I think to win. Don't think Bez with last time inside.
> 
> Not to win Crapice, Lisa,
> 
> She wont have sex with you an lest you Rich and Famous



Just heard on the Radio that they are going to do a Stuart and just haul someone out tonight without them realising they are evicted.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> Just heard on the Radio that they are going to do a Stuart and just haul someone out tonight without them realising they are evicted.


 I hope so.


----------



## madzone (Jan 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I don't care. I love Caprice and want to marry her and help her have babies.


I didn't know you were a midwife?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2005)

So Lisa is gone. I knew that foul mouthed outburst wouldn't do her any favours.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> So Lisa is gone. I knew that foul mouthed outburst wouldn't do her any favours.


 Did she go in a stuart style eviction?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Did she go in a stuart style eviction?



Yeah, they called her into the Diary Room - they thought they were playing hide and seek, and they are still hiding waiting for her to come and find them!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, they called her into the Diary Room - they thought they were playing hide and seek, and they are still hiding waiting for her to come and find them!


 LMAO thats brilliant.


----------



## Relahni (Jan 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, they called her into the Diary Room - they thought they were playing hide and seek, and they are still hiding waiting for her to come and find them!



"Coming ready or not"!!!!

"Not,    Lisa"

I hope and pray that the British public never ever has to watch someone as deeply unpleasant, fake and ugly as Lisa I'Anson ever again.  If she even appears for one second on the BBC I shall write to Points of View and demand my licence fee back (which may prove pretty difficult as I don't pay it anyway!)

Lisa is trully a repulsive individual - everything I detest in a human being she has.
Arrogance, dishonesty, etc etc.

The sheer disappointment in her eyes and the way she lied to us that she didn't care and was really happy to be out of their and Caprice and her are really good friends........ha ha ha.

She was told that only 3% of the public voted for her and was utterly gutted.

Can you understand why you were not liked asked Davina - Lisa just gabbled something or other clearly upset at the whole thing but hiding behind a pig like smile.

Lisa I'Anson should dissapear to the same place Gary Glitter has gone.  She is a repulsive human being - fit only for shovelling shit with her tongue.

Rollem has had the misfortune of meeting her once - an event that I am hoping to avoid in my life.  Seeing her on television was bad enough.

Rollem hates her guts due to an incident in a previous job.  Let's just say that Lisa is one of those folk that is so far up her own arse it's frightening.  Rollem wanted to punch her and probably has regretted the fact that she didn't since that unfortunate day when the ugly piece of shite walked into the shop where Rollem was working.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 20, 2005)

nice post relahni   


I dont know if it was the exhaustion or my warmth for bez but I'm afraid I voted in BB last night

I feel dirty


----------



## Relahni (Jan 20, 2005)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

> nice post relahni
> 
> 
> I dont know if it was the exhaustion or my warmth for bez but I'm afraid I voted in BB last night
> ...



Appreciate your honesty DUAF - can I hold on to your coat tails and confess to voting for that dappy Nicole Appleton to do something like swallow shit on I'm a celeb and I'll do anything to raise my profile.

ahem.....


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Lisa her got great hearing.as she was leveing  "they booing me" wow she could hear me. 

one down one to go


----------



## Relahni (Jan 20, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Lisa her got great hearing.as she was leveing  "they booing me" wow she could hear me.
> 
> one down one to go



lol!

I couldn't believe it! What did she expect?  

I absolutely loved it when Davina gave her a big enthusiastic introduction designed to make the crowd cheer her.  After Davina's bigging Lisa up introduction boxing MC stylee the crowd booed her some more.

Magic! Pure magic...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Rollem hates her guts due to an incident in a previous job.  Let's just say that Lisa is one of those folk that is so far up her own arse it's frightening.  Rollem wanted to punch her and probably has regretted the fact that she didn't since that unfortunate day when the ugly piece of shite walked into the shop where Rollem was working.



A mate's wife went to school with her and would't let him watch CBB cos she hates her so much.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 20, 2005)

Davina shot herself in the foot last night - at the start of the programme "the votes are still very very close indeed"

Later on to Lisa: "you were evicted with only 3% of the vote"

man that's close...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 20, 2005)

Lisa Ianson was AWFUL on R1 . 

Luckily i have been able to read this thread instead of watching CBB. Thanks again U75!


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Lisa I'Anson should dissapear to the same place Gary Glitter has gone.  She is a repulsive human being - fit only for shovelling shit with her tongue.



Don't hold back mate!  

I totally agree with you though....she is so false, one of these people who has to act really loud all the time, constantly fishing for gossip and insincere..


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2005)

oh god, when she was in the diary room counting to 50, could she have been any more repulsively iritating. I had to change the channel until she'd finished. 
The others did seem quite upset that she'd gone though, especially Caprice. Can people really be that fake or are they all so dim that they actually did like her ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2005)

I heard on the radio this morning that they're offering John 10K to go back in!!

Also heard Lisa's ex-colleagues being very sarcastic about her at the weekend..

"Yes, Lisa was SO popular.. SO easy to work with"...snorts of derision....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> oh god, when she was in the diary room counting to 50, could she have been any more repulsively iritating. I had to change the channel until she'd finished.
> The others did seem quite upset that she'd gone though, especially Caprice. Can people really be that fake or are they all so dim that they actually did like her ?



I think its a glorious mixture of fakeness and dimness. After Germaine went and John, who may be eminently dislikeable but was smarter than the average womble, I feel any sense if intelligence drained from the group.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank the Lord that Lisa the pompous is out.

Jezza out next please, for surely he is Lisas fraternal twin seperated at birth.


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 21, 2005)

I’m actually starting to like Jezza. I find his blandness less offensive than watching Bez’s withdrawal, Brigettes moping, or Kenzies friskiness.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 21, 2005)

This has become really boring since John left.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2005)

What happened!!!!?

I went out for a beer, came in and caught the end of BBLB, Jeremy and Caprice out...

I'm actually quite pleased tho, the best three are left IMO

Bez!Bez!Bez!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2005)

Kenzie is so bland.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 22, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Kenzie is so bland.




is that not Blazzzzzzzing


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 23, 2005)

My faith in the British public is restored, so what if we can't vote in a half decent party to rule us?  At least we can get Bez a win on BB   


Bez you are a star


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2005)

Result!  

I have to say I fear for the lad tonight - Bez, a hotel room, a £50,000 cheque.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks Bez was a moody, tediously self centered, (horrible eyed) boring cunt then?  

I did USED to like him. Honest!


----------



## LDR (Jan 24, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks Bez was a moody, tediously self centered, (horrible eyed) boring cunt then?
> 
> I did USED to like him. Honest!



I didn't watch Big Brother but after reading his book, Freaky Dancing, I though he was a bit of a selfish twat.

I still enjoying reading the book.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 24, 2005)

I couldn't be arsed watching any of CBB but I thought Freaky Dancing was hilarious and would probably have voted for Bez if this had been a General Election rather than just another reality show.


----------



## LDR (Jan 24, 2005)

I may have thought he was a bit selfish, or maybe I'm thinking of Shaun Ryder  , but I don't think he was ever boring.

Of course, I would still vote for Bez over any other politician I can think of.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks Bez was a moody, tediously self centered, (horrible eyed) boring cunt then?
> 
> I did USED to like him. Honest!



Nope.  I thought he was vacuous in the extreme, and did not seem to engage his brain before speaking.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2005)

mm now thats ended I'll have to find sonthing else to moan about


----------



## madzone (Jan 24, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Nope.  I thought he was vacuous in the extreme, and did not seem to engage his brain before speaking.


Did any of them?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 24, 2005)

Bez is cool - he found out that an elderly neighbour couldn't afford to pay her bills after her husband died, and he has been paying for them for her.


----------



## oddworld (Jan 24, 2005)

When Bez was sat with Davinia it definately looked like he'd some drugs , I thought he looked wired


----------

